# How do the tip charging stations work?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I mean how do they work? Where are they getting their power from? What cables do they come with? Do you buy your own cables? The one's I see are used in the center console of the car. But where are they getting the electricity from?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But where are they getting the electricity from


It's magic


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I mean how do they work? Where are they getting their power from? What cables do they come with? Do you buy your own cables? The one's I see are used in the center console of the car. But where are they getting the electricity from?


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I mean how do they work? Where are they getting their power from? What cables do they come with? Do you buy your own cables? The one's I see are used in the center console of the car. But where are they getting the electricity from?


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I imagine they plug into your aux port (cigarette lighter). I use a 4 way splitter from my trucking days, 1 for me, 1 each iPhone & Android, 1 spare for the pax who brought a cable. Some cars have an aux port in the center console.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So nobody knows for sure? Also my car doesn't really have a center console. The center is just attached to the vehicle.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

wow


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So nobody knows for sure? Also my car doesn't really have a center console. *The center is just attached to the vehicle*.


I would hope so.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I would hope so.


 I just wanted to mention that I verbally laughed out loud at this response enough to prompt logging in to post kudos.


----------

